# If you care about the 2nd Amendment



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Go to http://www.stoptraver.org, sponsored by the NRA, and petition the Senate to block the nomination of Andrew Traver as Director of BATFE, an extreme anti-gun individual who has demonstrated his desire to destroy your 2nd Amendment rights.


----------

